# A question for my EP and A Capella Brethren...



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread relates back to this thread.


Okay, now for the question...

If you found yourself on vacation in an area where there are not EP and/or A Capella congregations, would you in good conscience be able to worship with a reformed but non-EP/A Capella congregation? (I would assume though, at the very least, that you would not participate in the singing portion of the service.)


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes; in fact I am currently a member of a non EP, and very non acappella reformed congregation. I also know that at my previous acapella EP church, other members and at least one elder would attend the best church they could, if they held to the gospel, while on vacation. Sometimes we vacation in wastelands, but, let me put it this way, acapella EP does not equate to some kind of perfectionist separatism.


----------



## MW (Sep 6, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> but, let me put it this way, acapella EP does not equate to some kind of perfectionist separatism.



 We acknowledge fellow reformed churches as true churches of Christ, and seek to work with them as much as we can and as much as they allow us.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 6, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> but, let me put it this way, acapella EP does not equate to some kind of perfectionist separatism.



I had assumed by their presence on this board alone that the EP a capella folks are not separatists. I'm not trying to pigeonhole anyone. I'm just trying to determine where the line is drawn. The debates seem to be enjoined with much gusto and passion at times.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 6, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> The debates seem to be enjoined with much gusto and passion at times.


Well, this is true, but if you will excuse the sometimes over grumpy over enthusiastic EPs, we luv you nevertheless.


----------



## ADKing (Sep 7, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Sometimes we vacation in wastelands.



As sort of a momentary aside to the main topic here, it seems to me that this is a problem with far too many Christians today. We ought to incorporate into our vacation plans the high priority of worshipping in a good church. I think more members need to be warned against the unbiblical mentality of choosing someplace they want to go vacation first and then compromising on attendance in a biblical church. 

(Note that this comment is general and not directly related to the EP question).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 7, 2007)

ADKing said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes we vacation in wastelands.
> ...



Good point, Adam. Here is a previous thread concerning this subject which may be of interest.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Sep 7, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > The debates seem to be enjoined with much gusto and passion at times.
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 7, 2007)

{_Feeling_ the luv, and returning the same}


----------

